# A few important points for people



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I hope this will help.

No cpu is the same, you might get two E8400s and of them could overclock like a beast and other may not it all depends on dye. When CPUs are produced the all get made onto one big board which is chopped and divided then the CPUs are packaged and sent to the shops.

Overclocking a cpu is a bit like modding a car, you can't put a v8 in a robin reliant and add turbo chargers to it you will just break the car.

So when choosing a system that you are going to overclock you need to properly investigate the components and compatabilty with each other.

And you also need to choose a top cooler and case.

The position of your case is also very important do not put your case on the floor as the intake fans (even if you have a door covering them or filters) will pick up crap from the floor and clog the fans up. It is best to have your case on a desk and have atleast 4 inches of space from the back of the case to the wall as the exhaust fans need to be able to blow the air out effectively. It also important not to have the case near any heaters of fires as it will be drawing the heat into the machine from them.

When starting to overclock you need to make sure you are aware of the BIOS and what it is and what CMOS is this info can be found on various overclocking threads and booklets that you can buy.
Heat is the main issue with overclocking and your main aim is to keep your system as cool as possible.

Stress testing must be done in order to check the integirty of your ram,cpu and mobo once you have overclocked. You should use apps like OCCT, Prime95, Orthos and memtest86.

OCCT, Prime95 and Orthos are much the same they put your CPU on various loads including full to check wether the overclock actually works. Memtest86 checks wether your ram is still stable after changing the FSB speed in your BIOS.

When you change you FSB depending on what you change it to your ram speed may go up or it may go down. On my system I have an E8400 @ 4GHz or 3987.5MHz I set my FSB to 443 and my ram is running @ 1064MHz which is quite good but remember that the frequency of RAM isn't the same as latency and latency is what you want so if your running your RAM at 800MHz but are getting 3-3-3-12 then thats a bit faster than mine at 5-5-5-12. Personally I didn't change anything with my ram I just made sure the frequency was as near to it's 1066MHz native frequency as possible.

Voltages are very important as you will see in the overclocking sticky and various threads. Never go over or under the recommended voltages otherwise you will soon know about it when things go pop.

I hope this has helped people with knowing that starting blocks for having a suped duper system


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

nice submission .................. thanks for sharing..........:wave:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks I thought I might try and help some people out.


----------

